# Pressemeldung: BVA aufgelöst



## Thomas9904 (16. Februar 2015)

Pressemeldung


* BVA aufgelöst​*
*
Es ist nichts beständig als die Unbeständigkeit  (Immanuel Kant)*



Schon seit geraumer Zeit verfolgt die Branche gespannt, welche Wege und Zielsetzungen der BVA – Bundesverband der Angelgerätegroßhändler und –hersteller e. V. – in Zukunft wohl einschlagen wird. 

Mit dem Wegfall der bekannten und über 3 Jahrzehnte erfolgreich veranstalteten Angelsportfachmesse ANSPO und auch des Publikumsliebling ANSPO-MEILE wurden dem Verband im vergangenen Jahr seine wesentliche Aufgabe und gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit zur gezielten Information der Branche genommen. 

Mit der Einigung auf neue Aufgaben und deren Finanzierung taten sich die Mitglieder in den letzten Monaten sehr schwer – und das, obwohl intern wie extern insbesondere im Hinblick auf die Positionierung und das Image der Branche eine Vielzahl an Wünschen und Erwartungen an die Organisation gerichtet wurde. 

Aber die wichtigen und komplexen Aufgaben der Image- und Lobbyarbeit müssen finanziert werden. Hierfür fehlen im Verband mit Wegfall der erfolgreichen Messeveranstaltungen jedoch die Mittel. 

Auf der diesjährigen ordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung sollte nun intensiv über die Zukunft des Verbands beraten und entschieden werden. 
Um es vorwegzunehmen: 
Die Mitglieder haben sich mit großer Mehrheit für die Auflösung des Verbands ausgesprochen. 
Zu unterschiedlich waren Vorstellungen und Interessen der Mitglieder im Laufe der Jahre geworden.

Unser herzlicher Dank gilt all unseren Messeausstellern, Fachhandelspartnern, Verlagen und Verbänden für die jahrelange Treue, Unterstützung und gute Zusammenarbeit.

Für alle Fragen und Wünsche steht unsere Geschäftsstelle noch bis zum 30. April 2015 zur Verfügung.


Ihr BVA


----------



## kati48268 (16. Februar 2015)

*AW: Pressemeldung: BVA aufgelöst*

Während in allen Branchen, Lebensbereichen,... Lobbyarbeit immer wichtiger wird 
_-das kann & muss man durchaus kritisch sehen, Fakt ist es trotzdem- _
kackt die Angelei auf ganzer Linie ab.

Unsere Verbände machen den Klappstuhl & zerfleddern sich.
Und die Industrie verabschiedet sich nun auch.
Ein Trost: Positiv bewegt haben beide sowieso seit zig Jahren nix.

Ein Trauerspiel auf ganzer Linie.


----------

